# Golden Mushroom Chicken



## Constance (Aug 9, 2006)

If you're one of those who turns his nose up at cooking with condensed soups, this recipe is not for you. It sure is delicious, though.

Season chicken pieces with pepper, and put in baking dish. Do not add salt...there will be plenty in the sauce. Spread a can of undiluted Golden Mushroom Soup over the top. Thinly slice tomatoes and place on top. Bake, covered, at 350, until chicken is very tender. Remove foil, and grate fresh Parmesan cheese over the top. Return to oven and let cheese melt.
Serve with baked potatoes, spooning the delicious gravy over the top. 

Or, serve with buttered noodles.

Or, for a chicken version of a hot roast beef sandwich, lay boned chicken pieces on top of a slice of Texas Toast (untoasted), put a dollap of mashed potatoes on top of the chicken (opt), and spoon the gravy over all.


----------



## Shunka (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going to have to make this on the coming weekend!!!! Hopefully hubby will be home to share it, lol. Thanks Constance!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds great...  I can't seem to find Golden mushroom soup anymore though..


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2006)

Ya know, with a little figuring, I'll bet you could make your own Golden Mushroom sauce, Pds. 
Here are the basic ingredients listed on the can:
Beef stock, water, mushrooms, tomato puree, flour, food starch (corn starch?), Sauterne wine, salt, vegetable oil, margarine, MSG, "flavoring", beef fat, caramel color and dextrose (sugar?). 

I'm guessing here: Saute mushrooms in oil (I'd use canola or olive) and a couple tablespoons of butter or margarine. Season with salt and pepper. When mushrooms are cooked, add flour to fat in pan, stir until smooth, stir in tomato puree, then add wine, beef broth and water. Add a pinch of sugar, a few drops of Kitchen Bouquet, and other seasonings of your choice (I'd suggest garlic and thyme). Let simmer till flavors are blended, then thicken with a slurry of cornstarch. I'd leave out the MSG and beef fat.

What do you think, y'all?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

lol.. I think I need you to fly out and cook me dinner.  What cha doing next weekend?


----------



## licia (Aug 9, 2006)

I seem to remember a thread a while back on making your own cream soups.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 9, 2006)

_Connie, Pds, _
_Nothing wrong with canned soups, heck when you have 4 grandkids nipping at your ankles who has the time to make the whole pot of soup from scratch? _
_I've used just plain cream of mushroom soup  or the cream of chicken mushroom, in a similar recipe. It works just fine. When I use plain cream of mushroom, I put it into a bowl and whisk in leftover coffee to give it some color and it's very good. My kids all love it over chicken or even pork chops._

_kadesma_


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol.. I think I need you to fly out and cook me dinner.  What cha doing next weekend?



Wish I could. Washington is one of the few states I haven't visited, but I've heard it's beautiful. 
I love getting together with friends and cooking.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

It is beautiful.  You're welcome anytime!


----------



## advoca (Aug 21, 2006)

Am I the odd one out? I simply do not like the taste of dishes made with canned soups. I've tried this several times when I have been short of time, but in all cases the flavours are simply below what I expect for a dish.

Is this turning up my nose? Maybe; but somwhow I cannot get to like the flavour of canned or packaged soups. They taste so artificial. (Sorry folks!)


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 21, 2006)

advoca said:
			
		

> Am I the odd one out?


 
No, I'm with you on this one, Advoca. I used to make things with canned soup for sauce when I was in college living with 2 or 3 other guys, and for a while after my wife and I were first married. It seemed like haute cuisine at the time, but I eventually realized that I could make better tasting dishes from scratch with only a little more effort and for not much more money (e.g, see the Sauteed Chicken With Mushrooms recipe I posted yesterday). 

Still, when time is short and you just can't stand another pizza delivery, canned soup can be a reasonable alternative. It may not be haute cuisine, but it beats frozen dinners. 

Let's see, now -- where's mom's recipe for tuna casserole made with cream of mushroom soup and crushed potato chips? It was one of my favorites when I was a kid, and it's still comfort food, even though it has enough salt to pickle a horse!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2006)

advoca said:
			
		

> Am I the odd one out? I simply do not like the taste of dishes made with canned soups. I've tried this several times when I have been short of time, but in all cases the flavours are simply below what I expect for a dish.
> 
> Is this turning up my nose? Maybe; but somwhow I cannot get to like the flavour of canned or packaged soups. They taste so artificial. (Sorry folks!)


Oh no need to be sorry Advoca, you just dont care for the taste of the canned soups. I bet though you could make this recipe and make your own cream sauce and have a wonderful meal. 
That's what is great about sharing recipes, you can adjust them to your own tastes..We can't all like the same things or life would be quite boring. 

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 22, 2006)

my mouth is watering I to will have to try this one out quick!
thanks


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 22, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Ya know, with a little figuring, I'll bet you could make your own Golden Mushroom sauce, Pds.
> Here are the basic ingredients listed on the can:
> Beef stock, water, mushrooms, tomato puree, flour, food starch (corn starch?), Sauterne wine, salt, vegetable oil, *margarine*, *MSG, "flavoring",* beef fat, caramel color and *dextrose* (sugar?).
> 
> ...


I've been doing things like that for years, in order to avoid the items I highlighted in your excellent post above! "Dextrose" is corn syrup -- at least in US. 

P.S.  The little Karma Gnome wouldn't let me give you any "until I spread it around."


----------



## Sephora (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm a single mother with a 40+ hour a week job.  I rely on canned condensed soup and boxes of chicken stock.  But most of the recipes I use it with are slow cooked.  I get more flavor that way.

I have to say thanks for this post though because I realize what I did wrong in a recipe yesterday that my dad used to make for my daughter.  

Here's his recipe:  
1 Box Uncle Ben's Long Grain Wild Rice *Original Recipe*
I can Golden Mushroom Soup
I can Chicken Broth
1/4 cup of milk
Chicken

Layer box of rice on bottom, add chicken, pour soup, broth, and milk over chicken and rice.  Cook 2 hours at 325.

Well I just realized, he always dumped each item.  I should have mixed them and then poured.  It would have been much better.  The chicken ended up too dry too and I think that's because he uses dark meat and I use breast.  My daughter loved it though so I'm sure she'll polish the left overs off right quick.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 30, 2006)

This looks like a great recipe for when I'm short of time. I have never seen golden mushroom soup here but I'm sure cream of mushroom will be fine. Thanks


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 10, 2006)

Throw in some dry white wine ( I use vermouth) and it'll cut the "canned" aste. I also add some sour cream if I have it on hand.


----------

